# Natural Balance Vs Blue Buffalo Dry food



## theproman23 (Oct 30, 2014)

I recently had food and air borne allergy tests done on my 3 yr old pointer/hound mix and it seems that the poor guy has a ton of them!

He seems to be allergic to duck (low), rice (high), chicken (low), fish (high) and milk (high). He's currently on Natural balance Duck and Legume but I need to ween him off of that and switch to a new food. 

I'm thinking about switching him to Natural Balance Bison and sweet potato which seems to have good reviews (and none of the ingredients that can cause him issues) on Amazon but I wanted to get some opinions as to other brands (i.e. Blue Buffalo) that may be a bit better for him. And I don't mind paying a bit more for better food.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Earthborn's Great Plains formula could be an option.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

My dog has a ton of food allergy issues. We adopted her with Science Diet and her eyes and belly were all red, and at the time we thought this was normal. We swapped her to Blue Buffalo and she continued to have red eyes and belly. A trainer noticed our dog and suggested we swap foods. I tried Simply Nourish, which resulted in diareah and throwing up, Fromm - diareah, and then TOTW which she did great on. I wanted to get her off TOTW due to recalls by Diamond, but she continued to have issues with Earthborn and some other dog food. For me, TOTW is the only food she has been able to tolerate. Hope this helps.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't like Natural Balance....the food you mentioned has sweet potato as a first ingredient, not bison. 

Some limited ingredient foods to look at are Nature's Variety LID, Canine Caviar, California Natural, grainffree, Zignature , Canidae Pure, Wellness Simple. I used the NV LID with great results.


----------



## Aztex (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi,

Where I am, San Diego Co,/Oceanside, there is a wonderful natural pet store Dexters Deli. They carry a variety of amazing dog foods. Currently I have my puppy on Orijen but they have a few kinds. 

This one may suit you: http://www.orijen.ca/products/dog-food/dry-dog-food/regional-red/ At the bottom of the page a search option for a store near you. If they have Orijen they should have a few of the other brands that are of equal quality.

Seems expensive, I spent $54 on 15lbs BUT more concentrated so the pup only gets 1/2 cup with some supplemental meats I add. NB required 1 cup but a lot of grains.

Big pet stores don't usually have the best foods for dogs with special needs. NB is ok but a comparison with say Orijen is quite eye opening! Dexters Deli gave me samples of 3 or 4 super natural brands so have a look see.

Good luck!

AzTex


----------



## Alla (Mar 25, 2015)

Just wanted to post here and say that as we found out yesterday, the Blue brand of food gave my cat urinary crystals. Yes, cat food vs dog food, but still. It raised the PH of his urine up to 8.0, which caused an infection and crystals to form. :\


----------

